# Game 2: Kings @ Spurs (4/25)



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

<center>* @  
(0-1)*.................*(1-0)

AT&T Center
April 25, 2006
6:30 PM PT
TV: TNT
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Bibby | Wells | Artest | Thomas | Miller





































Parker | Ginobili | Bowen | Duncan | Mohammed


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

sorry to bring this up, you lose this one also.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I bet you also predicted that the Warriors would make the playoffs this years, or at least that they would finish better than .500 once in the last 12 years, so...

Anyways, the Spurs are a playoff machine, and I don't think we have what it takes to win in SA, but a competative game to warm up for 2 at Arco would be nice.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

So I guess Martin gets the start?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Kevin Martin will move into the Kings' starting lineup at guard, with Wells moving to small forward. Martin probably will get the unpleasant task of guarding Parker, who burned the Kings for 25 points in three quarters.
> 
> Artest's defense made little difference while the Spurs scored 73 points in the first half of Game 1, making 68 percent of their shots and cruising to a 34-point lead. And perhaps his absence will inspire the passion that was missing in his teammates while San Antonio won Game 1 -- or perhaps the Kings are headed for an 0-2 deficit heading home.
> 
> "I think the Spurs are going to play the same no matter who's out there," Kings coach Rick Adelman said. "When I looked at the tape, I thought it's possible they'll send a message and [upgrade] it to a flagrant foul, but I had no idea they would suspend him."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2419799


----------



## larry89 (Dec 18, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> sorry to bring this up, you lose this one also.



Why does this troll always come in here and post this crap, does he have anything better to do in his life?


----------



## Kings241 (Apr 21, 2006)

Aren't you Warriors fans suppose to be fishing with the crew.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Ha, that is more well done than the others I have seen them do on TNT, but why is Charles decapitated?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Ha, that is more well done than the others I have seen them do on TNT, but why is Charles decapitated?


charles is the fish...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

honestly, the kings still have a great chance in this one.

bonzi at SF and martin at SG could be VERY effective!

if bibby can go for 40+ then the kings ALWAYS have a shot. and bibby CAN do it


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

1 hour until game time!


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Its payback time. Show em' what ya got Kevin.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Noice start!

30-20!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Barry bricks a game tieing three as time expired...but then it bounces in! Overtime! :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

that was a lucky *** bounce. Other then that, spurs fans would be cryin right now...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Shareef, Bonzi, and Kmart playing like men tonight. 

OT....come on Kings!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

tough break Kings fans. I honestly though you guys had this game


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

That shot by Barry was ****ing bull****. How the **** did that go in. Kings are the unluckiest team ever


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Definitely a different Kings team here tonight. Ganna be much different once we get to SAC-town...


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

I really thought Sac was gonna pull it off in regulation, but I knew they wouldn't win in OT. SAR played really well, but the last shot of reg. he choked on cause it was pretty open. Too bad for Kings fans...had they won this game, they would've been in pretty good position to pull of a MAJOR upset going back to Arco where they're amazing. Nice try anyways.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

What a game! heartbreaker, but our guys showed up tonight, and Kevin was great.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Question- What's the only thing in the NBA more inconsistent than Lamar Odom?

Answer- The Kings after the Artest trade. Being Team Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde still beats sucking 100% of the time though. 

We give him a ton of credit when he gets it done, but there are two sides to this coin- Bibby's 3 really stupid TO's late in the 4th and in OT cost us a chance, and that foul on Manu. Hart also played very Jason Hart-like, committing the offensive foul and losing his defensive assignment for open threes (that went in) twice. I thought he was supposed to be a defensive specialist? At least make them shoot over the top... I will be disgusted if he's still on this team next year. 

While I was beating my head on the wall it was difficult to grasp the minor positives, but Martin just put up 26 (7/15) in his second playoff game against the best defensive team in basketball and at least stopped Parker from beating us single handedly. And Duncan vs. Shareef looks like a match-up we can go back to. 

Unfortunately Bibby and Miller have yet to show up. 

We have to go away from Artest on offense when he is back- he makes up harder to defend for most teams, but not the Spurs, we do much better with Ron off the ball against them. And hopefully he can do his job and stop Manu from murdering us this time (while resisting the temptation to elbow him in the head- I know its hard, Ron)

We have to play or best ball, but we can compete with this team. Even if we can't pull off the come-from-behind upset, I feel like this team just needs some tinkering (that Petrie can handle) to start to get back to where we were, instead of a total overhaul (which I thought we needed after game one). 

Bonzi must be resigned (and additionally, work on his free throws and stop trying to handle the ball, particularly against Bruce Bowen).


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i still don't know why the kings went away from posting up shareef in overtime. shareef's offense in the post is what put them in position to win in regulation. they should have kept going to it until the spurs showed they could stop it. instead having shareef miss a couple of jumpers and a couple other guys miss shots put the kings in too big of a hole to make up.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

You guys are going fishing. Warriors are a better team than Kings, once we get a consistant big man we will be way better than the Kings. Diogu is the future also. Just face it you guys will lose this one. You guys do have a good team.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A killer kiss-off: Barry's three-pointer sends Game 2 into overtime, in which the Spurs take control 












> "The ball touched every part of the rim," Barry said. "I think the ball still has some chrome on it. It went in for overtime, and we handled it from there."
> 
> Kings point guard Mike Bibby, who struggled as he so rarely does in the postseason, stood at his locker listening to his agent, David Falk, who spoke in hushed tones and implored him to not lose the intensity for Game 3 in Sacramento on Friday. But right then, Bibby - who hit 3 of 16 field-goal attempts, just one in regulation, and had five turnovers - could only fret over his role in the deciding sequence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ailene Voisin: We've seen this movie; it's a rerun 



> "It hurts bad, really bad," said Mike Bibby, the only member of the Kings who has been around long enough to remember that crusher in the 2002 Western Conference finals. "We had this game, we had it. Now we have to forget about it and win the games at home. We know we can beat this team."
> 
> Do they really? Do they really believe? Do they really understand how close they came to accomplishing something that, about four hours earlier, seemed altogether improbable? A free throw here, a break there, and just like that, the world champion Spurs are in a whole lotta hurt. If that happens, the Spurs - not the Kings - are forced to answer difficult questions about sluggish starts, a failure to capitalize on opportunities, a surprisingly quiet performance by their best player.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kings241 (Apr 21, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> You guys are going fishing. Warriors are a better team than Kings, once we get a consistant big man we will be way better than the Kings. Diogu is the future also. Just face it you guys will lose this one. You guys do have a good team.



I thought 12 year old trolls are not allowed in here... Where is the Mod?????


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:


> You guys are going fishing. Warriors are a better team than Kings, once we get a consistant big man we will be way better than the Kings. Diogu is the future also. Just face it you guys will lose this one. You guys do have a good team.


I'm sorry you guys have to deal with trolls like this. The Kings definitely deserve to be in the playoffs, unlike the Warriors. They proved that last night by going into OT against the defending world champions.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings241 said:


> I thought 12 year old trolls are not allowed in here... Where is the Mod?????


I've warned him by PM. If I see more of it, I'll take it higher up.


----------



## larry89 (Dec 18, 2005)

HOw come that warriorfan guy comes in here all the time =/


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

He cleared his schedule for the playoffs before the season when all the Warriors fans were predicting that they were gonna be this years Suns, but they still suck, so he doesn't have anything else to do I guess...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Breaking it down - and barking back


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Marty Mac's World: Bibby's failure to shadow the shooter the real issue

No defense for missed chances: Bibby, Miller focus on rebounding from poor Game 2 outings


----------

